# Do you detune your snowboards?



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

It really comes down to preference, but once you detune, it's hard to bring it back.

I generally detune the edges on the nose and tail kick beyond the contact points because these aren't used for turning. I do NOT detune any of the edges used for turning (including the contact points).

Your mileage may vary. I've been riding cambered boards since the early 90's and I like carving/jumping. I don't really ride rails and boxes.

I would suggest riding the board without detuning and seeing how it feels.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I ride almost zero park so no detune here, au naturel!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No detuning at all. But im also never at the park. Seeing you're talking about a Mullair I doubt you'll be riding a lot of park with it as well. So... dont worry about detuning.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

OtterinWater said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Recently just got the new Mullair and was wondering on whether or not I should detune the contact points at the tip and tail area. I feel the general consensus agrees that this can do no harm to the board, yet asking on reddit I receive different opinions.
> 
> ...


No, never, riding fast detunes everything naturally. And the Mullair is a precision bomber that deserves to be sharp.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

One fine day, I gonna read up what this "detune" is...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OtterinWater said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Recently just got the new Mullair and was wondering on whether or not I should detune the contact points at the tip and tail area. I feel the general consensus agrees that this can do no harm to the board, yet asking on reddit I receive different opinions.
> 
> ...


Hi Otter,

Detuning is a throwback to old technology when contact points were down (old school conventional camber boards). Almost every board now has significantly raised contact points and for those you can only reduce performance by detuning. The Mullair for instance has an early rise nose. If its up leave em sharp. 

STOKED!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> One fine day, I gonna read up what this "detune" is...


Detuning is where you _deliberately_ dull a portion, or the _whole_ of your snowboards edges. The idea being, it becomes less "_grabby!_"

I believe this is mostly done to park & jib type boards, but I have seen it recommend to a NooB or two as a way to help them catch fewer edges. 

I personally have *never,* and would never detuned a board. Then again, as others have mentioned,... I never go into the park either so the point might be moot. :shrug:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Detuning used to be standard practice on all boards. Brands used to provide detune specs and some even detuned at the factory. This was done just in the region of the contact points however. Some park guys do just dull off the entire edge with a file. That is a very specific deal however and that is usually limited to riders who keep a park specific board as part of a quiver. 

STOKED!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

@neni,... _conversely,_ someone inquiring about "Tuning" a board? Is asking if they should _sharpen_ the edges.


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

As others have mentioned above, I wouldn't bother de-tuning a board unless you plan to only ride park(specifically rails) with that board. I've found that when I first buy a board(brand new, not used) they tend be a tad catchy on board/nose/tail slides if you aren't perfectly flat based when you make contact with the rail due to the sharpness of the factory edges. Even so, I tend to just be cautious and extra aware of my board angle when hitting rails on new boards the first few days of riding. I've found that the catchy/grabby sensation seems to gradually fade away after a few days from the snow naturally dulling the edges a bit while riding. On the other hand, I also don't tune up my boards by sharpening their edges over time either. If I didn't ride park, however, I probably would since the duller your edges get the trickier carving will be. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

What angles do you use on your edges? My board came with a factory tune of 2 degrees between the inserts and 1 degree out towards the contact points.

I'm going to tune it to 1 degree all over instead. Just to make it easier to tune it. I'm not going to detune any edges.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> What angles do you use on your edges? My board came with a factory tune of 2 degrees between the inserts and 1 degree out towards the contact points.
> 
> I'm going to tune it to 1 degree all over instead. Just to make it easier to tune it. I'm not going to detune any edges.


If its 2 degrees already you'd have to add metal to make it 1 degree. At least I think so? After a base grind or 3 it may be possible to set it to 1 degree but otherwise no.

Edit... I'm obliviously talking base edge and you're talking side edge sorry. I wouldn't bother doing anything until they need doing though.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> If its 2 degrees already you'd have to add metal to make it 1 degree. At least I think so? After a base grind or 3 it may be possible to set it to 1 degree but otherwise no.


I'm talking about the side angles.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Do not "detune" it. Aside from the park comments which are totally legit, detuning is simply something one might do to make up for a fault of your own.

If you are hooking an edge, one of two things:

Bad technique or you simply got lazy for a moment.

Simple as simple can be.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I want adamantium razor blades.


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you all for the extensive replies - I am happy I didn't do more to the edges than rub them with a grey gummy stone. I hope they will still be sharp enough.

Super stoked to try out the new Mullair!


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

OtterinWater said:


> Thank you all for the extensive replies - I am happy I didn't do more to the edges than rub them with a grey gummy stone. I hope they will still be sharp enough.
> 
> Super stoked to try out the new Mullair!


Don't worry! Worst case scenario, if the edges seem too dull now and don't seem to want to hold an edge, you can get them "tuned"/sharpened after a day of riding. I'm sure you'll have a blast on the new sled!


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been slowly detuning my board over the last 5 years.....

Probably look at getting a base grind / sharpen.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope

10char


----------

